# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  1ο Επίσημο meeting Αιγάλεω και backbone μέσω αυτού

## Capvar

Πιστεύω ότι η περιοχή μας έχει ωριμάσει αρκετά και από πλήθος κόμβων, και ενδιαφέροντος, και δοκιμών. Ήρθε η ώρα για μια ουσιαστική προσπάθεια , να καταφέρουμε αυτό που ονειρευόμαστε.... ένα γρήγορο και ελεύθερο δίκτυο δικό μας.
Προτείνω το επόμενο Σαβ/κο να μαζευτούμε όσοι περισσότεροι μπορούμε με όσο περισσότερο εξοπλισμό μπορούμε να βρούμε και να κάνουμε τελικές (για την ώρα) δοκιμές με σκοπό:

1. Να γνωριστούμε μεταξύ μας
2. Να δούμε στην πράξη τί είνα εφικτό και τι όχι (από άποψη συνδέσεων)
3. Να καταλήξουμε στο σχεδιασμό του δικτύου στο Αιγάλεω
4. Να καταγράψουμε τον εξοπλισμό που χρειαζόμαστε και να προχωρήσουμε σε σύντομη απόκτησή του....

Όσον αφορά τις διαδημοτικές συνδέσεις θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω B52,jabarlee, mauve, tzima και ίσως τα παιδιά από Πειραιά αν τα ενδιαφέρει η σύνδεση με Αιγάλεω (μετά την ανακάλυψη του herouvim ο Πειραιάς είναι εύκολος στόχος) να μας πουν αν προτίθενται να στήσουν backbone links μαζί μας ,οπότε να συμπεριλάβουμε τυχόν extra interfaces στους υπολογισμούς μας... Πάντως όσοι ενδιαφέρονται τη συγκεκριμένη μέρα ας έχουν κατάλληλη κεραία στραμένη προς τα εδώ για να δούμε αν όντως είναι εφικτό κάτι τέτοιο.

Η πρόσκληση είναι για όλους, πιστεύω ότι είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία για να δουν όσοι δεν έχουν δει δοκιμές live, καθώς και τη χρήση ασυρμάτων δικτύων.

Όσοι επιθυμούν να συμμετάσχουν απλά απαντούν... αν φέρουν εξοπλισμό γράφουν τί θα φέρουν , αν ενδιαφέρονται για backbone link γράφουν τί εξοπλισμό θα έχουν στραμένο προς Αιγάλεω και αν τυχόν έχουν να χορηγήσουν κάτι για τη γρηγορότερη επίτευξη αυτού  ::

----------


## jabarlee

Εγώ όπως ξέρεις έχω διαθέσιμο ένα interface, τουλάχιστον ώσπου να βρεθεί ένα καλύτερο link για backbone.
Μάλιστα, εδώ και δυο μέρες έχω και μια Engenius που υποτίθεται ότι έχει καλύτερη ευαισθησία από την Orinoco, απλά επειδή δεν ξέρω πως, περιμένω τον Αχιλλεα να βρει χρόνο να μου τη σετάρει στο linux.
Το θέμα είναι ότι ένα τετοιο link δεν μπορεί να είναι παρά προσωρινό, επειδή είναι πολύ μακρινό, και είμαστε αναγκασμένοι να παίζουμε σε μεγάλη ισχύ. εκτός ότι γεμίζουμε με θόρυβο ότι υπάρχει ανάμεσα, είμαστε και παράνομοι, οπότε όταν αρχίσουν οι έλεγχοι θα πρέπει να τα ξηλώσουμε.
Πάντως, προσωρινά, ώσπου να βρεθεί κάποιος ανάμεσα εγώ είμαι Ok. Δεν μπορώ όμως να έρθω στο meeting που θα κανονίσετε, γιατί είμαι στο μέσο της εξεταστικής και έχω πολύ διάβασμα.

----------


## cobain

Θα έρθω και θα φέρω ένα D-Link 900+ με pigtail και την omni 12 db (αν την έχουμε μέχρι τότε)

----------


## CyberFreak

Φυσικά θα είμαι και εγώ...Έχοντας την Engenius και την stellitsa 17db...Να δω πότε θα πάρω καλώδιο!!!!

Υ.Γ Βλέπω τον Papashark να μας κυνηγάει το post έπρεπε να γίνει στο Meeting Mηνός...

----------


## wiresounds

> Έχοντας την Engenius και την stellitsa 17db...Να δω πότε θα πάρω καλώδιο!!!!


Ωχ. Κάτι μου θυμίζει αυτό. Ακριβώς τα ίδια και εδώ.

wiresounds

----------


## johnnywalker

Καλησπέρα σε όλους σας

Πολύ καλή ιδέα για το meeting.Αν και εγώ είμαι Αγία Βαρβάρα θα ήθελα να παραβρεθώ διότι θα μπορέσει να γίνει μια γνωριμία μεταξύ μας και να λύσουμε κάποιες απορίες πιο εύκολα.Αλλά παρατήρησα ότι δεν έχετε ορίσει τόπο συνάντησης καθώς και ώρα.Αυτός που θα είναι ο υπεύθυνος καλό θα είναι να αναλάβει δράση και να ορίσει τόπο και ώρα συνάντησης.


Φιλικά

Johnny

----------


## MAuVE

> Όσον αφορά τις διαδημοτικές συνδέσεις θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω B52,jabarlee, mauve, tzima και ίσως τα παιδιά από Πειραιά αν τα ενδιαφέρει η σύνδεση με Αιγάλεω (μετά την ανακάλυψη του herouvim ο Πειραιάς είναι εύκολος στόχος) να μας πουν αν προτίθενται να στήσουν backbone links μαζί μας ,οπότε να συμπεριλάβουμε τυχόν extra interfaces στους υπολογισμούς μας... Πάντως όσοι ενδιαφέρονται τη συγκεκριμένη μέρα ας έχουν κατάλληλη κεραία στραμένη προς τα εδώ για να δούμε αν όντως είναι εφικτό κάτι τέτοιο.


Μετά την σημερινή διακοπή λειτουργίας του δεύτερου AP του Capvar το οποίο έκανα repeat, ξαναγύρισα σε AP mode. SSID = AW1AA, short preamble, ch 4, IP 10.1.5.154, Tx rates 1-11Mbps.

Οταν καθoρίσετε το χρόνο συνάντησης, θα σας πώ αν θα μπορέσω να έρθω.

----------


## CyberFreak

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους σας
> 
> Πολύ καλή ιδέα για το meeting.Αν και εγώ είμαι *Αγία Βαρβάρα* θα ήθελα να παραβρεθώ διότι θα μπορέσει να γίνει μια γνωριμία μεταξύ μας και να λύσουμε κάποιες απορίες πιο εύκολα.Αλλά παρατήρησα ότι δεν έχετε ορίσει τόπο συνάντησης καθώς και ώρα.Αυτός που θα είναι ο υπεύθυνος καλό θα είναι να αναλάβει δράση και να ορίσει τόπο και ώρα συνάντησης.
> 
> Φιλικά
> 
> Johnny


Στην Αγία Βαρβάρα είναι να στιθούν τα BackBone Links...
Για βάλε καλύτερα το στίγμα σου στη NodeDB

----------


## harisk

Θα προσπαθήσουμε και εμείς από Ν. Σμύρνη να έρθουμε στο meeting.
Είμαστε 95% έτοιμοι.
Αυτή την στιγμή έχω στον πάγκο μου ένα pc με debian linux - 2 Engenius +1 senao, Έχουμε 2 κεραίες στον ιστό και μια διαθέσιμη για να ανεβει αν χρειαστεί. Όποτε σε περίπτωση που το Μοσχάτο δεν τα καταφέρει, θα καλύψουμε εμείς προσωρινά το link.

----------


## nasos

Παιδιά παρακαλουθώ με ενδιαφέρον τις τελευταίες μέρες τις προσπάθειές σας για πολλαπλά link και είμαι πρόθυμος να βοηθήσω κι εγώ. Είμαι στον Πειραιά μεν, αλλά μου φαίνεται λίγο δύσκολο το Αιγάλεω (για Χαϊδάρι βέβαια, ούτε λόγος! ). Αν έχετε κάποιον πολύ νότια (χαμηλά Θηβών) θα ήθελα να κάνουμε μερικές προσπάθειες. Στείλτε pm...!

----------


## CyberFreak

> Παιδιά παρακαλουθώ με ενδιαφέρον τις τελευταίες μέρες τις προσπάθειές σας για πολλαπλά link και είμαι πρόθυμος να βοηθήσω κι εγώ. *Είμαι στον Πειραιά μεν, αλλά μου φαίνεται λίγο δύσκολο το Αιγάλεω* (για Χαϊδάρι βέβαια, ούτε λόγος! ). Αν έχετε κάποιον πολύ νότια (χαμηλά Θηβών) θα ήθελα να κάνουμε μερικές προσπάθειες. Στείλτε pm...!


Καλήτερα να επικοινωνήσεις με τον Papashark μιας και αυτός έχει κάπιον κόμβο στον Πειραιά..Η ένωση του Πειραιά με το Αιγάλεω δεν είναι καθόλου απίθανη...

----------


## nasos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nasos
> 
> Παιδιά παρακαλουθώ με ενδιαφέρον τις τελευταίες μέρες τις προσπάθειές σας για πολλαπλά link και είμαι πρόθυμος να βοηθήσω κι εγώ. *Είμαι στον Πειραιά μεν, αλλά μου φαίνεται λίγο δύσκολο το Αιγάλεω* (για Χαϊδάρι βέβαια, ούτε λόγος! ). Αν έχετε κάποιον πολύ νότια (χαμηλά Θηβών) θα ήθελα να κάνουμε μερικές προσπάθειες. Στείλτε pm...!
> 
> 
> Καλήτερα να επικοινωνήσεις με τον Papashark μιας και αυτός έχει κάπιον κόμβο στον Πειραιά..Η ένωση του Πειραιά με το Αιγάλεω δεν είναι καθόλου απίθανη...


Για τον Papashark ούτε λόγος. Είναι στο Πασαλιμάνι κι εγώ είμαι από την πλευρά του λιμανιού, στον Αγ. Διονύση. Οπτική επαφή μηδέν. Με τον Χρήστο-Hook στον ΟΛΠ έχω κάνει μια φορά πετυχημένο link στα 1.2mbit περίπου (με μια μεγάλη πολυκατοικία μπροστά μου), αλλά τις τελευταίες δύο εβδομάδες έχω σταθερά 1.5mbit με τον Χάρη-Middle_East_West στην Καλλιθέα. Το πρόβλημα είναι πως με κόβει λίγο η Π. Ράλλη προς εσάς, που είναι αρκετά πιο ψηλά σε σχέση μ'εμένα.

----------


## CyberFreak

Ο.Κ Πάντος όποιος μπορεί ας έρθει στο Meeting...

----------


## papashark

Δύο σημαντικές ερωτήσεις, Πότε και Πού 

Στην πρώτη θα σας συμβουλέψω να το κάνετε την Κυριακή, αφού το Σάββατο είναι το workshop. Όσον αναφορά την ώρα, αφήστε το πρωινό σας ελεύθερο να κάνετε καμια δοκιμή  ::  

Τώρα για το πού, βάλτε όπου θέλετε.  :: [/list]

----------


## Capvar

Δεν είχα γράψει που γιατί δεν ήξερα πόσοι θα μαζευτούμε... επειδή δε βλέπω πάνω από 15-20 άτομα ας πούμε στο σπίτι μου Αιγάλεω (ξέρουν οι περισσότεροι) υπάρχει ένα ενιαίο σαλόνι που θα μας χωρέσει άνετα....

Προφανώς πάει για Κυριακή.... απόγευμα 5:00 ειναι καλά;

Για όσους δεν ξέρουν είναι Επιδαύρου 67 στο Αιγάλεω..... Είναι πολύ κοντά στα ΤΕΙ Αθηνών (εκέι που κάναμε την πίτα)΄

Όσοι ενδιαφέρονται για backbone links καλό θα είναι να στρέψουν grid προς Αιγάλεω ώστε να μπορούμε να δούμε αν είναι εφικτό...

Οδηγίες προσέλευσης:
*Από Ιερά Οδό* στρίβουμε δεξιά στην ταμπέλα που δείχνει προς ΤΕΙ Αθηνών (700μ περίπου αφού περάσουμε τη Θηβών) και μπαίνουμε στην Έβρου. Κάθετα σ' αυτήν συναντάμε την Επιδαύρου και στρίβουμε αριστερά όπου παρκάρουμε στο τέλος του δρόμου.
*Από Λ. Αθηνών (Καβάλας)* στρίβουμε αριστερά στο φανάρι με την ταμπέλα προς ΤΕΙ Αθηνών και μετά αμέσως δεξιά. Περνάμε την πύλη των ΤΕΙ και εκει που τελιώνουν κάνουμε αριστερά (στο αριστερό μας χέρι είναι τα ΤΕΙ στο δεξί μας μια παιδική χαρά) συνεχίζουμε αυτό το δρόμο ευθεία και βρίσκουμε κάθετα την Επιδαύρου όπου κάνουμε δεξιά.

Άτομα που θα έρθουν:
Cobain
CyberFreak
nasos
wiresounds
Papashark?
harisk?
Mauve?

mpak,herouvim,CyberAngel,Cosmos,aries_manos (Θα ειδοποιηθούν τηλεφωνικώς ακούς CyberFreak  ::  )

----------


## Cosmos

Αν και άργησα να πάρω θέση για τη συνάντηση _(είχα κάτι δουλειές  )_, εννοείτε ότι θα προσπαθήσω να συμμετέχω!

Από εξοπλισμό δυστυχώς έχω μόνο ένα DLink900+ προς το παρών _(τα παράπονα στον PriveNet  )_ οπότε μάλλον δε θα έχει νόημα να το φέρω. Αν κάνω λάθος πάντως πέστε μου σχετικά και θα το έχω μαζί μου.

Άντε να "ζεσταθούμε" μπας και δούμε καμιά "άσπρη μέρα" και στις περιοχές μας γιατί βλέπω ότι έχει τραβήξει πολύ το θεωρητικό και αφηρημένο. Σε καμιά περίπτωση δε κατηγορώ κανέναν βέβαια γι αυτό αφού κατανοώ τις όποιες πρακτικές δυσκολίες μιας τόσο ελεύθερης οργάνωσης σε άτομα και υλικό αλλά με "καίει" να δω να υλοποιείται η... *ιδέα*!

----------


## JS

H N.Smirni tha dwsei sigoura paron...
H egw H o harisk H kai oi duo  ::  
Episis tha ferw me to zori kai ton Middle East West pou exei kali thesi kai gia mosxato kai gia Aigalew...

----------


## mpak

egv tha erthv me koyberta kai ksera xorta gia simata kapnoy.(wireless comm. den einai kai ayto?)....
Tha ferv to gnvsto forito me tis kartes kai tis keraies toy + to 900ap poy exv xvris kalvdio keraias omvs + mia usb kartoyla ths compaq poy ginete vraios client se kleistoys xvroys.
bye

----------


## CyberFreak

> *Tha ferv to gnvsto forito me tis kartes kai tis keraies toy*


To αθάνατο φορήτό σου που η MAC address της enterasys σου είναι καταγεγραμένη σε όλα τα logs των AP στην αθήνα!

Και η αθάνατη Cantenna του NesCafe!!!

----------


## SoulReaper

Παιδιά έναν Περιστεριώτη δέχεστε; (ή θα φάω ξύλο  ::  )

----------


## CyberFreak

Φυσικά και δεχόμαστε!!! Στο AWMN δεν κάνουμε τέτοιες διακρίσεις...

----------


## SoulReaper

Ωραία χαίρομαι. Τότε θα έρθω και γω.

----------


## aries_manos

Ελπίζω να χωρέσουμε όλοι σπίτι σου Capvar γιατί από ότι βλέπω μαζευόμαστε αρκετούτσικοι σιγά σιγά. Πάντως υπολόγισε και άλλον ένα κακομοίρη 1,90 (ελπίζω να μην έχεις χαμηλοτάβανο σπίτι  ::  ).... Αν η Privenet έβαζε και λίγο το χεράκι της θα φέρναμε μαζί κατι κεραιούλες αλλά.....

----------


## CyberAngel

Τελικά μάλλον στην ταράτσα θα την βγάλουμε τόσα άτομα!!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## Capvar

Ορνανωμένους μας βλέπω και χαίρομαι πολύ γι' αυτό.... λοιπόν συνοψίζοντας:
*Αιγάλεω:*
Capvar με 900+, pigtail, Grid 24 db, Grod 17 db, 2 N-Type μούφες
Cobain με 900+, pigtail, omni 12 db
CyberFreak με Engenius, pigtail, Grid 17 db
CyberAngel με κεραία στημένη σπίτι του
Cosmos με 900+ σπίτι του
(Πολλά nick από C δεν έχει το Αιγάλεω;;  ::  )
Wiresounds με Engenius, pigtail, Grid 17 db
Johnywalker 
mpak laptop, Entrasys, pigtail, Cantenna 12 db
aries_manos
herouvim?

*Backbone:*
Mauve
Papashark
JohnySar
harisk
Soulreaper
Β52?

Έιμαστε γύρω στα 15 άτομα καλός αριθμός μου φαίνεται....
CyberAngel πες και στον B52 να έρθει αμα είναι, και αν μπορέις να βρεις το φορητό του παιδιού που έλεγες καλό θα ήταν.... με 2 φορητούς θα γίνει καλύτερη δουλειά... Λοίπουν μερικοί από Αιγάλεω όποιος μπορεί να τους βρει και να τους φέρει καλό θα ήταν (αυτός ο iceblue ή κάπως έτσι ::

----------


## CyberFreak

Ελπίζω να έρθει και ο AWMN-Philip!! Δεν ξέρω ποιος είναι ούτε μπορώ να βρω το e-mail του για να τον ειδοποιήσω... Είναι ζωτικής σημασίας κόμβος μιας και τον πιάνουν στον Πειραιά ο drf..!

----------


## SoulReaper

Στείλ' του e-mail από nodedb αφού αποκλείεται να έχει καταχωρίσει τον κόμβο του εκεί χωρίς ένα valid mail account.

----------


## CyberFreak

Δεν έχει βάλει e-mail!!!!

----------


## SoulReaper

Αν κάνεις πρώτα login στη nodedb μετά θα μπορέσεις να δεις πως μπορείς να του στείλεις e-mail, αφού εμένα με αφήνει.

----------


## CyberFreak

thnx SoulReaper!!! Το μήνυμα εστάλη!!!!

----------


## math_gre

Παιδιά λέτε ενας Περιστεριώτης ακόμα να χωράει ??  ::   ::

----------


## CyberFreak

Όλοι οι καλοί χωράνε φίλε μου!

----------


## davidcas

Capvar pes sth mama sou na pshsei kana pastitsio.

 ::  

Mallon tha rthw ki egw me ton koem me laptop+engenius+grid 17db.  ::

----------


## gadgetakias

Καταρχάς χαίρομαι που το Αιγάλεω θα αποτελέσει ίσως τον πρώτο Δήμο της χώρας με τις περισσότερες ενεργές και σταθερές ασύρματες συνδέσεις και με backbone. Χαράξτε τον δρόμο να σας ακολουθήσουμε..  ::  

Δυστυχώς τελικά δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω και εγώ στο meeting να τα πούμε από κοντά. Αυτό που έχω σκεφτεί είναι εάν και εφόσον θέλετε να χρησιμοποιήσετε τον κόμβο του γραφείου (awmn_privenet) για οποιοδήποτε εγχείρημά σας αφού σχεδόν οι πάντες από Αιγάλεω με βλέπουνε. Θα χαρώ άλλωστε να συμμετέχω σε κάτι οργανωμένο. Αν συμφωνείτε ίσως να προχωρήσω και σε αγορά κεραίας panel για καλύτερο σήμα. Το Access Point μου στην διάθεσή σας αν το χρειάζεστε!

----------


## SoulReaper

> ...ας πούμε στο σπίτι μου Αιγάλεω (ξέρουν οι περισσότεροι) υπάρχει ένα ενιαίο σαλόνι που θα μας χωρέσει άνετα....


Για όσους όμως *δεν* ξέρουν, μήπως να λέγατε και τι κουδούνι θα χτυπήσουμε;… ή απλός χτυπάμε ότι κουδούνια βρούμε μπροστά μας και… όποιος μας ανοίξει μπουκάρουμε… κι αν είναι λάθος πάμε στον επόμενο…

----------


## Capvar

Βασικά είχα στο νου μου να κολλήσω καμιά ετικέτα AWMN αλλά επειδή δεν το έκανα  ::  το κουδούνι λέει Δημήτρης Μπάρδης και είναι 3ος όροφος...

----------


## drf

χμμμ θα γραφτούν πρακτικά του mtg άραγε ;  ::  


Πάντως αυτό που βγήκε από την συνάντηση είναι ότι: Κάθε περιοχή θέλει τον "linuxά" της!  ::   ::

----------


## fantomduck

krima pou de mporesa na ertho kai ego sto meeting. i douleia vlepete apaitouse na vriskomai sto annovero gia thn CEBIT. elpizo tin epomeni evdomada na paralavo to 810+ kai na valo empros to stisimo. 
eyxaristo pantos ton cyber gia to kalesma tou sto meeting. 
sigoura sto mellon tha mporesoume na gnoristoume kalytera.

E.D  ::

----------

